# Micro-Thin Stone Veneer as Background?



## duff (Feb 26, 2006)

Sadly I don't, but wow - I think that might work for my upcoming bathroom renovation project! Very interesting - and thanks for sharing!

Here's the link to the MSDS info - maybe someone can take a look at it and make a comment from there?

http://www.txtr-lite.com/technical.html

Duff


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

duff said:


> Sadly I don't, but wow - I think that might work for my upcoming bathroom renovation project! Very interesting - and thanks for sharing!


What? Use it for one of its _*designed*_ purposes? Where's the fun in that?

I'm also contemplating it for a bathroom renovation, but I'm a lot less likely to actually do that. :smile:

I see that they have a sample kit for $15, which I may order at some point, just to have some to play around with a bit.

From the look of the backside on that link, coating the back with some marine epoxy might not be a bad idea ... it'd prowly give silicon a better "grab" than the bare fiberglass would, as well.


----------



## BobH (Jan 25, 2009)

I dropped them a note and here is their reply.
"Our product will hold up to continuous submersion but I don’t know if there are any chemicals that may hurt the ecology in your aquarium. To be safe I would recommend using our material behind the aquarium on the outside of the glass."
I thinking about giving it a try in my tank agter a good cleaning to remove any possable wax from the resin. Bob


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

If it is, as I think it to be, just stone and fiberglass, I don't see how it could hurt anything. If I were concerned I would consider a coat of some sort of sealant, marine epoxy, perhaps.


----------



## koebwil (Jul 6, 2011)

maybe you should see if they will send you some with no adhesive, so you can just add your own.


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

If I understood correctly, adhesive is only applied when you're ready to stick it to something.


----------



## pitterpatti (Mar 1, 2008)

OH ! I am liking this stuff, thanks for the heads up! now, back to using it in your tank.........


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

It's nice looking stuff, but I think you'll be dissappointed if you use it for an aquarium background. It's going to look flat, and therefore unatural. I've seen tanks where the project builder glued flat stones across the whole background, and IMO it didn't look very good, even though the stone was 100% real. You end up with a sort of artificial look.

Of course, that only matters if you are trying to make a natural looking scene. I'm sure it can be used in ways that would look great, just not a nature scene.


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

What do you think of finding some visually similar slate and strategically placing (glue) pieces on it ...?


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

I just ordered a sample kit (the price went up $5 ), so hopefully I'll have an idea of what the actual product is like before too long. Dunno what the shipping time on the sample kit is likely to be, but the shipping was free, so I suppose I shouldn't complain too much, eh? 

Hmmm. Maybe that's why they raised the cost of the sample pack.


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

Sample pack arrived today, I was surprised, since the website still says that the order is "processing." I think I can get over the lapse. :smile:

Anyway, impressions of the samples. First impression is that these things are even more awesome than the pix on the website make them look.

The _are,_ indeed, flat, as was previously mentioned, however, there is a significant difference between "flat" and *"smooth."* There is actually quite a lot of texture to several of these, as much as 2~3 mm worth in a couple of them. None of them is actually smooth. They are clearly not grinding their source slabs smooth before peeling another layer off. I was very much hoping that would be the case.

They are also very, very light, which means that they would need to be glued to remain in place underwater. They also seem to run closer to 5mm in thickness than 3mm. Most of them anyway.

I do smell some sort of residual scent on them, which tells me that there are some chemicals of some sort -- other than just fiberglass resin -- involved in the manufacture. So it would seem that a coat of something like clear marine epoxy is probably a very Good Idea.

On balance, I believe I have found my next tank background. Now If only I can convince my wife that I need a bigger tank ....


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

That is some cool stuff, do you have an update on how it worked in your tank?


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

It'll be some time, I'm afraid, xjasminex. The wife doesn't seem to like the notion of my adding tanks just now. Something about toddlers being enough to keep us occupied, or some such. 

The bright side is that this will be a very well planned tank ... eventually. :shrug:


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

be curious to see photos of it used on a tank as well. Pretty cool idea though!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The best buy would be a single sheet of one of these http://txtr-lite.com/cart/product_info.php?products_id=53 which are 24" x 48", good for almost any standard size tank from 75 gallon on down. I can see that looking pretty good, better than flat black paint.


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

That's more or less what I was thinking of myself, Hoppy. As you would expect, what they have available with "minor imperfections" changes. I have my eye on the one they call "ocean black", I'll prowly start watching that page when I get to a point that actually doing this project seems to be moving into "short-term" territory, in order to pick one up for cheap.

Visually, the stuff looks pretty dang similar to the slate floor tiles they carry at Home Depot or Lowe's, just lighter, thinner and a lot more flexible, and, of course, larger. :smile:

As I mentioned above, the texturing is not enormous, but it's certainly not flat either, and the color variation is attractive. Again, rather like stone, unsurprisingly.

I'm still going back and forth on the coat or don't coat with some sealant (such as clear marine epoxy) before trying to use it. Logically, it should be fine, since it should just be stone and fiberglass resin, but I'd really, really hate to be wrong about that.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Why not just use it behind the back glass? That does force you to keep that surface clean, but that shouldn't be much of a problem. Better that than have to clean the background itself.


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> Why not just use it behind the back glass? That does force you to keep that surface clean, but that shouldn't be much of a problem. Better that than have to clean the background itself.


If I were going to do that I may as well go with a film background, it'd be easier to optically couple. :shrug:

Algea on glass needs scraping, algea on stone is atmosphere! :smile:


----------



## Titan17 (Oct 27, 2011)

I made mine out of busted slate tiles from Lowe's. I just wish I would have made them taller.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes, this stuff is really interesting, you dont have to sacrifice tank space, and i agree algae give it a more natural look! 

Titan, your background looks great but i have goldfish and i would worry for their well being with the sharper edges! Clumsy things, i spent hours with the dremmel making this great looking driftwood goldie safe!


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Ohh, and id be interested in seeing about attaching magnets to the back so it doesn't have to be siliconed on to the tank!


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

Titan17 said:


> I made mine out of busted slate tiles from Lowe's. I just wish I would have made them taller.


That is another approach I have considered, I have some concerns about getting it to look good, though. That is, good enough to satisfy my picky self. :smile:


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

I recently learned that there's some discussion about polyester resins leaching toxins into water, which would mean that this stuff would need to be epoxy sealed to be aquarium safe. Not necessarily a deal breaker, but a complication.

Just wanted to share that in case anyone's considering using this stuff.


----------



## orandali (Jun 21, 2012)

xjasminex said:


> Ohh, and id be interested in seeing about attaching magnets to the back so it doesn't have to be siliconed on to the tank!


I know hobby lobby sells magnet sheets and that would be a genius idea because im constantly rearranging my tanks so i haven't even tried tackling a background yet because id change my mind 2 days later.


----------

